# Horn Questions!



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have some general horn questions for you ...

- when do a goat's horns stop growing? It's on a ND/pygmy.
- can a goat that was disbudded grow horns later?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

As far as my knowledge reaches I believe they grow throughout life. Quickly until adulthood, then the growth rate tapers off dramatically but I can't be for sure. Mine are all disbudded. Normally a real horn will never grow again, however if done improperly or at the wrong time, scurs will form. I actually clipped my buck's right scur off yesterday. His scur was about 3 inches. It grew rather quickly while he was in rut. I have a feeling hormones have a key part in horn growth in bucks. 

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong however,
-Megan.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Once disbudded, if it was done properly, a horn will never grow. You may get scurs, though, which is partial horn growth due to not all the horn cells being killed during the disbudding.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. Would these be scurs that Herbie has? His brother was disbudded (the other little guy I got) and I thought they said he originally was too, which is why I was wondering.

















He was the one that was still a buck at 1-1/2 until we wethered him.

Also another question - Nigel, our guy with the longer horns has been rubbing them a lot on stuff lately. What does that mean?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like he has one scur and one horn. 

Nigel rubbing is normal, they love "sharpening" their horns! My disbudded goats still rub their heads.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay, good! I'm such a newbie, lol. I was worried something was wrong with him.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh is there anything I have to be worried about with the scur?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No need to be concerned. Just watch it doesn't grow near his head.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

OK! Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Horns will grow throughout the goats lifetime... nutrition plays a part in growth too.

I have a 12- 1/2 year old nigerian/pygmy doe that has 14 inch spikes


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't they also have scent glands on thier forehead [the bucks anyway] as well? My buck is always rubbing his horns on trees etc., other goats will come along behind him and rub in the same place. I thought he was 'marking' them as well as scratching. I notice when I pet his forehead [at certain times when he has that strong musky smell] my hands have that scent on them, and that ain't no easy task washing that smell off !! I love my goats dearly just not a fan of that male musky smell.

...I just gotta get a pic of my Joker's rack on here!! He is the talk of the neighborhood. Everybody comments on him. Several people have tried to buy him but he is never gonna be for sale. He was the first baby born here, and he is an awesome goat. He is the 'king of the hill' [hills and rocks are all we have here LOL]!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi! I'm having a real problem with my buck wrecking the fence while "sharpening" his horns. He has lots of trees to use, but likes the fence & the wall of the house best. What would be his dream-come-true horn sharpening object? I need to get him to leave the house & fence alone.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Zombie thread! 

You will probably get more replies if you start a new thread, this one is four years old.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh, OK. Gee, I really wanted to know what kind of goat he was. So handsome! Oh well.


----------

